

Duckduckgo is down - yami
http://www.duckduckgo.com/

======
xyclos
doesn't seem to be:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=is+duckduckgo+down&search_plus_one...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=is+duckduckgo+down&search_plus_one=form)

~~~
yami
Doesn't work here. :O

